# My experiment with Lemongrass, and question



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm going away for two weeks from the 1st to the 15th of april, and I am concerned about them buggers casting swarms. I have some nucs ready as swarm traps, but here it is March 24th, and I forgot to order swarm lures! I cussed myself, then after hunting for lemongrass at lowes, home depot, and my local landscaper that had everything (almost everything) I found myself walking in an oriental produce shop. I was outnumbered. They figured I was the fuzz, and commenced to acting funny. I say it was funny, but that may be the way they normally act.

I didn't speak oriental, and they only spoke a little American, so I tried making a buzzing sound, which made matters worse, as they figured I was some kind of loon, or held a grudge for Pearl Harbor, neither of which was 100% true.

In the process of convicing them they did not have to go Bruce Lee on me, Igot the point across that all I needed was some lemongrass. The guy and I guess all his family members were really relieved that's all I wanted. The good news was they had real lemongrass plants! The also had an RC Cola and a moon pie. 'Two dolla' and I was out the door with a handful of lemongrass. Man it smelled great. Juuust liiike.....lemons. 

I could not wait to get home...I was rolling the grass in my fingers, filling the truck cab with the smell of lemons, basking in all it's lemony goodness.

I knew I had to make this count, as if I went back to the oriental store they would surely shoot me on sight, or at least pin me to the wall with throwin stars. As I got out of the truck, about 200 yards from 12 hives, I was nervous - would they swarm me? with thousands of bees filling the air in a bollowing cloud that would consume all the oxygen and leave me breathless...and stung? Would they carry me of f to a private place and turn me into 180 pounds of honey? I figured the lemongrass would fling a powerful passion upon the bees, intoxicating them beyond belief.


nothing. 


but I was still quite a ways from the hives, and downwind to boot. So I figured I'd sneak up to the hives and be ready to run....(In Converse All stars, I can outrun most bees on a bad day...) I commenced to sneakin. Stealthy as a polecat in the chicken coop, I snuck up to the hives, fist full of lemongrass poultice. 

nothing.

So, I went up to a little open feed station of sugar and figured if I threw down a handful of the elixir, they would abandon the sugar water and clamor themselves around the fibery, hand-sweat soaked blades of grass. I could just see them festooned around the individual blades in some kind of drunken rage brought on by the magical herb. I carefully tossed it down near some bees and turned to run for my life.

nothing.

A solitary bee flew over and landed on the fibers. she sat there gesticulating and pondering in general, then flew back to the sugar water. 

So my question is should I call INS on them people?

[ March 25, 2006, 12:27 PM: Message edited by: FordGuy ]


----------



## Kishwaukee Goldminer (Dec 6, 2005)

Interesting story, FordGuy! I suggest that you carry a beekeeping catalog when you go to strange places. That way you can just open it and point to what you want, or show what you work with. They may still think you're an undercover agent, though.


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

I can just see me, knuckles dragging, brow protruding, pointing to pictures and grunting in their store. taking your advice will get me numchucked for sure.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I put lemon grass oil on eight bait hives filled with drawn comb last year and caught a swarm in each.


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

well, I took the lemongrass stob (looked like a cobb of corn but real skinny) and ground it into the plastic comb, like marking on a chalkboard. Oh, it was lemony allright. We'll see if it will attract swarms, or if those kind folks sold me Bok-Choy or some other thing. They are probably still laughing at me, RC Cola, moon pie, and Bok Choy.


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

where do you get the oil? I thought you just took some olive oil and a mortar and pestle and made your own.


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

FordGuy; Any health food store. Or check out essential oils on the web. You'll find a bunch.
You could even grow lemon grass and make your own.


----------



## onlygoodSHBisdeadone (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey Fordguy here's a web site with an image of plant. http://www.gourmetsleuth.com/lemongrass.htm


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

I reckon that's it.


----------



## Robert Hawkins (May 27, 2005)

FordGuy, I'm really disappointed by all the negetive stereotypes about orientals. You may not reallize it but any oriental reading that would bee insulted. I'd say ask your oriental friend but it's obvious you have none.

Bigot.

Hawk


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Maybe FordGuy thinks that he is being funny. Maybe not.

You sure could have said what you wanted to without the extra cultural insensitives, FordGuy. I assumed better of you.

What the duece were you up to with the lemon grass anyway? Trying to keep your colonies from swarming? Why don't you split them or rotate the supers or move them around in your yard so the weak ones get the field force from the strong ones?


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

I certainly hope you two are not serious...If that is bigotry, I will just have to quit posting completely....My own people will lynch me. I have referred to myself as *******, hillbilly, cracker, and I don't know what else. I never realized the forum was inundated with bleeding hearts policing for political correctness. There was nothing I saw in fordguy's post that was anywhere near degrading.


----------



## Mabe (Mar 22, 2005)

Let's not be too hard on Fordguy. After all, ignorance can sometimes be bliss. Supposedly 80% of our country's population (them guys that speak "American") are his kind. No offense FordGuy...I kinda enjoyed seeing it from your perspective.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Well, I never said that he was a bigot, did I? And I don't jump to the conclusion that he is. Maybe FordGuy thought that he was on the Comedy Channel.

And I don't think that being considerate of others is just pc, it's bp. Being polite. It's the golden rule. Do unto others as you would have them do unto you. 

So, don't pretend to intend to be anything other than what you are and don't try to pigeon hole others. But be nice about it.

Maybe a couple of well placed














s would have been appropriatte. Ya think?


----------



## onlygoodSHBisdeadone (Sep 10, 2005)

Well here goes another tongue and check forum down to the dregs of tailgater.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

>>>>FordGuy, I'm really disappointed by all the negetive stereotypes about orientals. You may not reallize it but any oriental reading that would bee insulted. I'd say ask your oriental friend but it's obvious you have none.

Bigot.<<<<

>>>Maybe FordGuy thinks that he is being funny. Maybe not.

You sure could have said what you wanted to without the extra cultural insensitives, FordGuy. I assumed better of you.<<<<

Yes, a couple of smilies here would go a long way. Like I said, I see nothing wrong with fordguy's post. Mark, review a few you and I have shot at each other. No smilies, no malice.
I live by my tagline. I'm not perfect and don't try to fake perfectness. As Popeye would say, "I yam what I yam".


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

Fordguy... you crack me up. We use lemon grass on a daily basis in the kitchen. Next time ask a chef







. 

Try steeping some in your tea. 

Saute some shrimp in some olive oil with a little cajun seasoning on them. When they are done, put on a plate and return the saute pan on the burner. Add a little cream and lemon grass. cook until thick and strain over the shrimp.

mmmmmmmmmm!!!!


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

Some of you are fairly quick to jump. It was said in the spirit of Archie Bunker, and was my attempt at comedy and poking fun at my own kind. I can certainly see how those who don't know me would feel a trite need to come to the defense of the concepts of tolerance, inclusiveness, and minorities, and that's ok. As a civil rights lawyer and a longtime financial contributor and official "friend of the NAACP" I am officially out of the good old boys club. Have fun boys.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes iddee, between you and I. I agree. And I'm not in the position to be the first one to cast stones either, Lord Vishnu knows. But I thought that I should say something rather than not. One always takes their chances.

FordGuy,
As I thought or at least hoped, you were joking. And some smiley faces would have helped. I have had a hard time learning how to USE this medium myself. Not that I'm any good at it yet. So, you, FordGuy, are probably the kind of Guy that I thought you were. Great.

Comedy is hard. Try it sometime.


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

The reason I didn't use the smilies is because they are yellow and ******-eyed.


Oh God.


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

What I was trying to do was to make a swarm lure since I will be gone for 2 weeks.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Now that was funny.









You figure out which one I'm talking about.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Lemongrass Essential oil is available most places that have any essential oils. I bought mine online.


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>Oh God.

I knew I didn't have to take pot shots at you Fordguy, you were so intent on shooting yourself in the foot, and at that range, how could you miss?

For what iit's worth Hawk, I think you were kind of harsh. I'm usually pretty sensitive to that kind of thing but then again, I've never been the target of racism. Fordguy didn't paint a particularly attractive picture of himself, I took it all in the spirit in which he intended it.


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

George, when I described my knuckles dragging, my protruding brow, and grunting at shiny things, I figured that would give me away...!


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

It was all perfectly clear to me Fordguy. However, you are probably not on safe ground with that characterization either- it's insulting to neanderthals, some of whose ancestors are alive and well today and living in Maine and who would as soon spit you and eat you as look at you.

It's sooooo hard to be politically correct these days.


----------



## onlygoodSHBisdeadone (Sep 10, 2005)

FordGuy
After much pondering your experiment the only rassional for your bees calus lack of concern to your endevors is a lack of particapents in your test. Perhapes a few sound raps on the side of hives would provide you with ample volunteers to follow you to said test site. I would be happy to assist in this cuase but alas vision has not quite returned from my own previous test and swelling has not subsided enough to keep golf club from slipping during the enitial back swing.

P.S. please excuss typos as depth percetion seems to be an issue as well.

[ March 25, 2006, 02:49 PM: Message edited by: onlygoodSHBisdeadone ]


----------



## Robert Hawkins (May 27, 2005)

I honestly don't know what to say. I'm ashamed to bee a member of this forum. I'm hurt for any oriental guests we used to have. And I no longer feel welcome here. The statement tht you didn't mean to cause those feelings is irrelevant.

Any racial put downs are exclusive. And I can't imagine being a member of any organization that excludes orientals. For you to come back after my complaint with that ********** joke is like an exclamation point on your previous insults.

Sorry to have distracted this thread.

Hawk


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

Well then maybe the best thing for me to do is apologize to you and anyone else I may have offended. I'm sorry.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

>>>Any racial put downs are exclusive. And I can't imagine being a member of any organization that excludes orientals.<<<

Where's Danny?? I would like to see his opinion. I don't think there is a put down there at all. I think it is just in your eyes. I would certainly like to see posts from a few orientals. I do not think they would be bothered at all. I think they would laugh as much as the rest of us. Beesource and all the people I have met here are very accepting of all peoples, and I have not seen any put down by anyone other than me, sundance, bjorn, sqkcrk, tecumseh, and a few others knowingly riding each other. Now I hope you don't think badly of all of us for that, too.


----------



## guatebee (Nov 15, 2004)

Fordguy aplogized, didn`t you read!
I suggest we go oin to more peaceful an bee ralated matters: Fordguy , are you serious you thought bees would go into a frenzy about the lemongrass? 
Pheromones that act as bee atractans during swarming do exactly that, but they will not trigger the response you were hoping (or fearing) to happen


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

How in the world did I miss all you peckerwoods complaining and whining. Here I thought this thread was just some sensitive, limp wristed, "you go girl" chatters, discussing the the latest new fad with lemongrass. 

I'd like to know how anyone can bicker and complain about some comments about orientals, when the real insult was when FordGuy mentioned "friend of the ACLU". This just happens to be one of the reason this country is falling apart. Too many lawyers and too many insane ACLU people running around. We need to shoot half the lawyers, and then institute tort reform.

Then go after anyone who calls another bigot, in response to being upset about what that person has said. Enough with the political correct crap. Not getting the humor is one thing, ignorance can always be forgiven. But calling someone a bigot, is a little strong.

Now I want all you bad little boys and girls to go to bed and think about what you have said to each other. Its disgracefull. I could not believe that a bunch of beekeepers could speak to each other in this manner. Oh, the shame. Oh, the pain. Oh, I am going to miss Hawk. Oh I'm going to remember to really harrass that card carrying aclu member fordguy in the future. Oh, I'm glad I read this thread again......  

And to think George was right in the middle causing trouble again. Way to go George.


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

no, as to a frenzy, I knew better. But I honestly expected more of a response than I rec'd, and I was genuinely curious to see their reaction. I did expect curiosity from more than one bee. I described their reaction accurately - they didn't care. I wonder if the lemongrass must be younger green leaves, fresh, or if an oil suspension has some catalyst effect. I really don't know but now it's too late for me to order anything. If you read the results of others who use the oil to attract swarms, it seems logical that the real herb would have a similar if not stronger effect.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Crap, see I missed it. All you people want to do now is talk about herbs and such. Oh well...


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

uhhh ahem...it was NAACP NOT ACLU. Big difference, Bjorn. How insensitive.


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

I just hope when half the lawyers are shot under the Bjorn plan for a new government, I am among the half still standing. As to tort reform, please don't get me started Bjorn! 

Guata is right...let's just talk bees.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

FordGuy

why don't you just order either lemongrass oil or swarm lure from Brushy Mountain and be done with it?
it'll be there wednesday or thursday

Dave


----------



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

>Here I thought this thread was just some sensitive, limp wristed, "you go girl" chatters, discussing the the latest new fad with lemongrass.

Ouchie.

>We need to shoot half the lawyers

Agreed, but which half?

>And to think George was right in the middle causing trouble again.

Say WHAT?? Bjorn, you got me all wrong


----------



## fillmiller (Jun 6, 2005)

I can't think of any example of humor that doesn't poke fun at someone. I think people are just getting to sensitive. I would be surprised if the Orientals didn't get a few laughs out of that situation.


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

>We need to shoot half the lawyers

Agreed, but which half?

may I suggest...the other half...

more specifically, the non-beekeeping one.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

My bad! I just read "lawyer' and saw letters following. Out of habit, I just thought ACLU.

We can start with the lawyers in California. Better yet, lets just get rid of California!


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

Dave, is swarm lure you buy something that contains lemongrass oil or does it have qmp also? or some other scent?


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

I don't know
I just used lemongrass oil
I suspect swarm lure is the same thing marked up 100%
what do you think?

Dave


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

I think it's probably NOT Bok Choy.


----------



## Phil Wells (Feb 9, 2006)

FORDGUY;You can get lemongrass essential oil in Lexington.There is a health food store at hwy.378 and Mineral Springs Rd.you will find it there.

Nothing with you having a little fun. 

Phil Wells


----------



## FordGuy (Jul 10, 2005)

Thanks, Mr. Wells.


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

HERBS, we're talking about HERBS, Got some real nice HERBS growing out back  . You take these HERBS you don' need any oil  .


 Just kidding.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Suuuurrre!..   

[ March 26, 2006, 07:23 AM: Message edited by: BjornBee ]


----------



## Joel (Mar 3, 2005)

We planted Lemon Balm a few years back for tea. Like all mints it grows fast, expands quickly and returns yearly. It has a strong lemon odor and is easy to harvest with a pocket knife and 5 minutes. I plan to use this for swarm lure this year.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I suspect swarm lure is the same thing marked up 100% what do you think?

I think it's marked up about 1000%


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have luck with lemon grass oil but not with commercial swarm lures.


----------



## GeeBeeNC (Aug 23, 2005)

Whole Foods has $1 off coupons hanging on their display rack for essential oils. 1/2 oz bottle is $4.29 with the coupon.


----------

